# Let's Discuss Movies



## curtis (Aug 18, 2015)

I assume that people at WF like movies. Movies have a lot in common with books. Plot, setting, characterization. Anyway, five of my favorite movies are:

A Clockwork Orange
Once Upon a Time in the West
Reservoir Dogs
Very Bad Things
Apocalypse Now

There you have it. Share your favorites. Share five movies or ten. Share how many you like. If you want, tell us why they made your list. I like Reservoir Dogs because of the plot. The revelation of betrayal at the end of movie is excellent.


----------



## Rider (Aug 18, 2015)

In no particular order, here are the movies that I'll always watch for the hundredth time if I'm flipping channels and they're on. 

The Usual Suspects...if I could write a plot like that...
Blazing Saddles...Down with political correctness!
Field of Dreams...I'm not exactly sure why this movie makes me cry like a baby, but I'm sure it's got something to do with my father
Jaws...Robert Shaw is the best!
the Sixth Sense...Bruce Willis doesn't know....


----------



## Schrody (Aug 18, 2015)

You should put a spoiler alert!


----------



## Rider (Aug 18, 2015)

LOL!  It's been 16 years!  I hadn't even considered the possibility that there was anyone left on the planet who hadn't seen it.  I suppose I better keep a lid on who Keyser Soze is.  

P.S.   Lincoln gets shot at Ford's theatre by John Wilkes Booth.


----------



## Terry D (Aug 18, 2015)

_2001 a Space Odyssey  --_ "Open the pod bay doors, Hal."
_No Country for Old Men_ --  "Would you hold still please, sir?"
_Schindler's List_  --  "It's Hebrew, it's from the Talmud. It says, 'Whoever saves one life, saves the world entire.'"
_Se7en_ --  "What's in the box?"
_The Haunting_ (1963)  --  "Doc, I'll let you have the house... cheap!"


----------



## Schrody (Aug 18, 2015)

I hate "2001:Space Odyssey". My fav movie is "Silence of the Lambs", and I won't list other movies because there's too much of 'em.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Aug 18, 2015)

_Rear Window_ -- The pull of voyeurism is one we've all felt, and Hitchcock twists that into the horror of helplessness; of people not believing what you've seen until _they've_ seen it, and the cold feeling it leaves. James Stewart took a while to grow on me, but I love his style now. My no. 1 film. 

_Taxi Driver_ -- De Niro's best performance. Travis becomes obsessed with his own negative views of people, and it drives him nuts. His own twisted logic eats away, until he can't sleep. Bernard Herman's score is a masterpiece in itself, of course. Slow-building brass that accompanies Scorsese's eyes about as perfectly as possible. Casting Harvey Keitel as the hypnotic pimp was a stroke of genius.

_The Thing -- _Doubt. The prime example of how doubt is more horrifying than any spook or monster could ever be, though the creature in question just happens to be one of the best ever, too -- that helped. Amazing. The blood-test scene still holds up today.

_Pan's Labyrinth_ -- A truly genius mix of dark hearts and escapist fantasy, with a stunning soundtrack, amazing acting, and unique setting. Contrasting the Spanish civil war with a fantastical dream land is crazy cool, as is the now-legendary costume designs and make-up effects. _Masterful.
_
_No Country for Old Men_ -- Tommy Lee Jones Vs. Javier Bardem. Two of my all-time favourite acting performances in one film. Nothing is more frightening than the internal justice system of a criminal psychopath.

_Heat _-- De Niro _and _Pacino, combined with Mann's unrivaled eye for shots, and one of the best shootouts of all time?! YES. A complicated relationship that comes to a close with real heart. 

_Stand by Me_ -- Few growing-up movies capture what it's actually like for a lot of young men in those early stages. It isn't told through a lens of doom and gloom. So many of King's stories have gone on to produce amazing movies. The guy just had a gift.

_Spirited Away_, _Alien, Blade Runner, Battle Royale, Memento_, _The Nightmare Before Christmas_, etc., and a million more.

I hate movie threads, 'cos I wanna name aaaaall of them! Meh...

_Harold and Maude, Don't Look Now, Monty Python's Holy Grail, The Exorcist, The Remains of the Day, 2001, Withnail and I, There Will be Blood, Pulp Fiction, Ran, Picnic at Hanging Rock, Edward Scissorhands!  _-- ah, _forget it_. :blue:


----------



## Bishop (Aug 18, 2015)

To borrow Terry's quote method..._

The Thing _-- "Why don't we just... wait here for a while. See what happens."
_Escape From New York -- _"The name's Plissken."
_Escape From L.A._ -- "F*** you, I'm going to Hollywood."
_Death Proof_ -- "Well, that wasn't a lie. This car is 100% death proof. But to get the benefit, honey, you really need to be sitting in my seat!"
_Soldier _-- "I'm going to kill them all, Sir."
_Big Trouble In Little China_ -- "It's all in the reflexes..."

Okay, OUTSIDE of Kurt Russell movies, I think _Alien _remains my favorite film. I've seen it dozens of times, written a novel as a partial homage to its claustrophobic feeling of fear... I still get chills and jitters when Ripley is desperate trying to stop the self destruct... and fails.


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 18, 2015)

The Wild Bunch
Guns for San Sebastian
Nightmare on Elm Street
Physco
Conan the Barbarian (with Arnie)
I am number four
Byzantium
Dracula (Gary Oldman)
Jeramiah Johnson
Silent Running


----------



## Thaumiel (Aug 18, 2015)

A Clockwork Orange is great. I keep trying to get my friends to watch (since they said they want see it) but every time I suggest it they always say no. Hmm...

Crossroads:   The karate kid gets his blues mojo and has a guitar duel with Steve Vai, what's not to love?
Sweeny Todd:  The other Tim Burton films as well, but this is my top one at the moment. Plus, 
Kung Fu Hustle
Machete Kills
Machete Kills Again
(Machete Kills Again... in Space :Not out yet, but I'm reserving this space for it.)


----------



## Terry D (Aug 18, 2015)

Schrody said:


> I hate "2001:Space Odyssey". My fav movie is "Silence of the Lambs", and I won't list other movies because there's too much of 'em.



Ouch! Now you've gone and hurt my feelings, Schrody... :crushed:


----------



## Boofy (Aug 18, 2015)

In no particular order:

The Lord of the Rings trilogy (It's a must)
Birdman (My favourite movie)
Anything Monty Python (Obviously)
Bedknobs and Broomsticks (Nostalgia)
Les Mis/Sweeney Todd/Phantom of the Opera (Musicals generally, really)
The Grand Budapest Hotel (Second favourite!)
The Best Exotic Marigold Hotel (Totally charming)
Frank (Jon Ronson)
The Men Who Stare at Goats (Jon Roooonson)
Inglourious Basterds (Tarantino)
Django Unchained (Tarantino)
The Theory of Everything (One of those rare movies that made me cry my eyes out)
Interstellar (Because that OST)
The Hobbit, and I don't care who knows it neither. Martin Freeman, you are a God amongst men.
Leap Year < IT NEVER HAPPENED.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 18, 2015)

Terry D said:


> Ouch! Now you've gone and hurt my feelings, Schrody... :crushed:



Forry. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If it weren't for that freakish fetus that scarred me for life I would say it's okay (although I hate inconsistency between the stories), but now... I wish I could erase it from my memory.


----------



## dale (Aug 18, 2015)

"pulp fiction" is the best modern movie ever. here's the deal with pulp fiction, though. you have to GET it's a comedy.
i mean all the way thru it...it's a comedy. i had to watch it twice to understand that.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 18, 2015)

Bishop said:


> To borrow Terry's quote method..._
> 
> The Thing _-- "Why don't we just... wait here for a while. See what happens."
> _Escape From New York -- _"The name's Plissken."
> ...



Did you know they are going to do a remake of "Big Trouble in Little China," starring The Rock?


----------



## curtis (Aug 18, 2015)

dale said:


> "pulp fiction" is the best modern movie ever. here's the deal with pulp fiction, though. you have to GET it's a comedy.
> i mean all the way thru it...it's a comedy. i had to watch it twice to understand that.



Tarantino uses comedy in his action movies. Reservoir Dogs is hilarious. Jackie Brown is hilarious also. Some of my favorite dialogue comes from Tarantino's movies. From Jackie Brown:

"AK-47. The very best there is. When you absolutely, positively got to kill every motherfucker in the room, accept no substitutes."


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm an old guy, you're gonna get old movies: 

The Maltese Falcon
The Big Sleep
Murder, My Sweet

Two of the funniest were "A funny thing happened one the way to the forum" and "It's a mad mad, mad world." (When they first came out, of course)

List of Adrian Messenger
Charade
Dr.No
Raiders of the Lost Ark

I'll agree, though, on Pulp Fiction and the Usual Suspects.  They were both great.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 19, 2015)

Lewdog said:


> Did you know they are going to do a remake of "Big Trouble in Little China," starring The Rock?



Oh yes. And they're working to remake Escape From New York using Tom Hardy or Gerard Butler as Snake Plissken. I'm painfully aware of every remake being planned for the classic Kurt Russell films, and each of them fills me with a small pit of dread. That being said, I'm a huge fan of The Rock; depending on the director and whether or not they understand that Jack Burton is the side kick... it could be entertaining. But nothing beats Russell.

It's bad enough they slapped John Carpenter in the face with the awful remake/prequel of _The Thing_. But, alas, I'll be in the theater seat for every one of these remakes, hoping not that they out-do their source material, but that they do a decent job of respecting it and preserving it for the current generation of movie-goers.

Then again, I expect the EfNY remake will probably end up neutered and watered down, like the Robocop remake, trying to appeal to the modern Marvel-movie enslaved audiences. God forbid we make a movie too adult for us to take little Johnny to sit through screaming and crying. The original is deep and dark in its themes, and very subtle in some moments; that, for sure will be lost, the subtlety especially, because again... God forbid we make a movie that the lowest common denominator can't understand without thinking about it.


----------



## stevesh (Aug 19, 2015)

Jaws

The Outlaw Josey Wales

The Driver

The Thomas Crown Affair (the remake, with Rene Russo and Pierce Brosnan)

Die Hard


----------



## LeeC (Aug 19, 2015)

Just a small unmentioned sampling:

The Quiet American (2002 film that was closer to the book)
A Most Wanted Man
and the ironic comedy Bulworth


----------



## Terry D (Aug 19, 2015)

midnightpoet said:


> I'm an old guy, you're gonna get old movies:
> 
> The Maltese Falcon
> The Big Sleep
> ...



I loved, _It's a Mad, Mad, Mad World_! I'll never forget the funniest man alive, Johnathon Winters, tearing down the gas station.

I'd forgotten about _The List of Adrian Messenger_, thanks for reminding me of that star studded -- although everyone was in disguise -- mystery masterpiece.

For some off-beat treats, I also enjoyed the bawdy, and campy _Flesh Gordon_, and the skit-comedy masterpiece, _The Groove Tube_.


----------



## Riis Marshall (Aug 20, 2015)

Hello Curtis et al.

_The Night of the Hunter
The Night of the Living Dead
Shane
The Gunfighter
The Seventh Seal
Duel in the sun
The Swimmer
Metropolis
Nosferatu
The Wicker Man
The Devil's Disciple (Kirk Douglas and Burt Lancaster, not the other one)
The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
The Blue Angel
The Third Man
The Phantom of the Opera_

to name a few.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 20, 2015)

_Varsity Blues..._


----------



## LeeC (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow, Shane (1953 film), there's one I hadn't thought of in a long time. One of the original and better cultural manipulation movies. Of course I watched very few westerns then thinking them predominate culture propaganda (not the terms I though in) in how they portrayed Native Americans, and later on studying natural sciences saw them as part of our collective subjectiveness, likely common to all species with a facility for such. 

What I'm surprised hasn't been mentioned is James Cameron's "Avatar." Dressing our ways up in as an epic science fiction film, it gained a lot of attention being the first film to gross more than $2 billion. Maybe though that was the visual effects more than the stylized message ;-)


----------



## Kevin (Aug 20, 2015)

The Player
Donnie Darko
Clueless
No Country for Old Men
Flesh and Blood


----------



## Bloggsworth (Aug 20, 2015)

Remains of the Day
Hobson's Choice
Galaxy Quest
Dave
Shadowlands
10 Things I Hate About You
Breaker Moran
The Third Man
Notting Hill
Destry Rides Again

+ Two original versions:

Assault on Precinct 13, and
The Taking of Pelham 123

That's enough to be going on with...


----------



## Allysan (Aug 20, 2015)

Last of the Mohicans - classic. 
Space Jam (yes. I went there)
Dances with Wolves - another classic. 
Snatch ("ya like dags?" And "i's fer me maa") 
Hook
Bad Teacher -- I could watch this one over and over 
National Lampoons Christmas Vacation


----------



## LeeC (Aug 20, 2015)

References bringing up memories. This time "Dances with Wolves" brought to mind "Last of the Dogmen" 1995 western adventure film.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow some of the people on here have a wide range in movies.  Kevin... _Clueless_?  Did you like _Romy and Michelle's High School Reunion?_


----------



## popsprocket (Aug 20, 2015)

I really liked Twilight.

Its radical deconstruction of the long-standing myth of vampire allure was the perfect way to demonstrate just how absurd the idea of falling in love with a monster can be.

10/10

It's a masterpiece.


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Aug 20, 2015)

And I'm over here in the corner watching Nacho Libre for the 23'rd time.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Aug 21, 2015)

Original Dawn of the Dead
Wizard of Oz
Original Halloween
To Kill a Mockingbird
Escape from New York
Close Encounters of the Third Kind
Empire Strikes Back
Raiders of The Lost Ark (Although I've been leaning towards Temple of Doom lately as my favorite Indiana Jones movie.)


----------



## midnightpoet (Aug 21, 2015)

I forgot to mention:

The Pink Panther
A Shot in the Dark

The quality of the sequels went down rapidly from there.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2015)

Lewdog said:


> Wow some of the people on here have a wide range in movies.  Kevin... _Clueless_?  Did you like _Romy and Michelle's High School Reunion?_


 Not so much. I am often amused at those kind of movies, but Clueless... there was some funny stuff there, one after another, reality based... too many to mention.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 21, 2015)

Arcopitcairn said:


> Escape from New York



You are deemed worthy.



Arcopitcairn said:


> Empire Strikes Back



Without a doubt, the best of the Star Wars films.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 21, 2015)

Bishop said:


> Without a doubt, the best of the Star Wars films.



Everyone knows that's "Return of the Jedi" ^^


----------



## bazz cargo (Aug 21, 2015)

Okay, digging into obscurity.

They Call Me Trinity. 
High Crusade. (VHS, they changed the sound track on DVD and removed the wickedly accurate Sean Connery impression).
The Legend Of Billy Jean.
Damnation Alley.
The Pope Must Die. USA, The Pope Must Diet. VHS only.
Black Sheep.
Beach of The War Gods.
Carry on Cleo.

Hobson's Choice has already had a name check, how about The Card.


----------



## stevesh (Aug 21, 2015)

Never understood the appeal of _Pulp Fiction_ or _No Country For Old Men_. It may be that I'm not hip enough.


----------



## Lewdog (Aug 21, 2015)

I watch a lot of movies and can give you movies references from so many.  I love putting up movie clips in my posts.  I said earlier _Varsity Blues_ I can't believe no one else has said it.  How about _Fast Times at Ridgemont High_?


----------



## escorial (Aug 22, 2015)

what about remakes of your fav movies..i think a few above may have had one..just a thought


----------



## LeeC (Aug 22, 2015)

escorial said:


> what about remakes of your fav movies..i think a few above may have had one..just a thought


That's why I qualified my mention:

The Quiet American (2002 film that was closer to the book)

as the first 1958 film diverged from the book for the sake of political propaganda.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Aug 22, 2015)

Schindler's List
The Elephant Man
The Castle of Caligostro
Seven Samurai
One Flew Over the Cuckoos Nest
The Silence of the Lambs
The Usual Suspects

To name a few.


----------



## Folcro (Aug 22, 2015)

10. The Prince of Egypt
9. Dead Girl
8. No Country for Old Men
7. Kill Bill (The whole package)
6. The World According to Garp
5. Batman Returns
4. The Good, the Bad and the Ugly
3. Schindler's List
2. Patton
1. The Silence of the Lambs


----------



## Cran (Aug 23, 2015)

escorial said:


> what about remakes of your fav movies..i think a few above may have had one..just a thought


That might be an easier starting point than simply my full list ... 

*True Grit* - preferred the original, John Wayne (wearing Snake's eye patch), facing Robert Duvall (I think), a mouthful of reins, a rifle in each hand, "Fill your hands, you son of a bit...!" And Glenn Campbell didn't sing a note!

*The Italian Job* - enjoyed both equally in their respective days. Michael Caine as the planner in the original, and I think returned in the remake as Donald Sutherland the old mentor, and all the fun to be had with a bunch of Mini Minors ... 

*Ocean's Eleven* - likewise. Sinatra's Rat Pack were great, but the patter and timing from Clooney and Pitt nailed it.

*The Thomas Crown Affair* - preferred the remake. Liked Steve McQueen, but the laugh didn't work. The Brosnan version again spot on for timing, and loved the Sinner Man scene.

*Casino Royale* - enjoyed both for different reasons. The original - a comedy spoof with Peter Sellers and David Niven (as a retired Sir James Bond) - was a lot of fun; the later one did a lot to recapture the original Bond and learned a few things from Bourne. 

*The Magnificent Seven* (although the remake is a TV series) - can't beat the original. Yul Brynner, Steve McQueen, Charles Bronson, James Coburn, Robert Vaughn ... oh, it's original inspiration, *The Seven Samurai*, was just as good in its day.

*The Avengers* (although the original was a TV series) - enjoyed both for lighthearted fun and for not taking themselves seriously.

*Lord of the Rings* - the first (animated) attempt was woeful. Any remake was going to be better, but the trilogy was good enough to make my top all-time list. 

The various comic book superhero movies - well, yes.

*The War of the Worlds* and *The Time Machine* - well, hmm. I've been somewhat underwhelmed by Hollywood doing HG Wells.

*Godzilla* - don't recall much of the Japanese original, and haven't seen the latest, so can't judge.

Similarly, I still have on my to-see (maybe) list a whole bunch of remakes or adaptations of various horror/monster/dark stuff that I've heard of (The Fly/Thing/Blob/Killer Whatever).


----------



## escorial (Aug 23, 2015)

*"True Grit - preferred the original, John Wayne (wearing Snake's eye patch), facing Robert Duvall (I think), a mouthful of reins, a rifle in each hand, "Fill your hands, you son of a bit...!" And Glenn Campbell didn't sing a note!.."

ha,ha.. #..i am a linseman for notts county


*


----------



## Arthur G. Mustard (Aug 23, 2015)

I agree, John Wayne IS Rooster Cogburn, end of!!!!!


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Aug 23, 2015)

Anyone ever seen 'The Enchanted Cottage'? Just finished watching it. Wonderful little movie 

Watching 'Black Narcissus" now  Another great movie, by the same people who made 'The Red Shoes', I believe.


----------



## Folcro (Aug 23, 2015)

As far as remakes go, I think the best one I've seen is HBO's remake of_ The Lion in Winter_. A real accomplishment, considering the movie did not call for any CGI Michael Bay updates.


----------



## Kyle R (Aug 24, 2015)

*Back to the Future* — Feel good time-travellng adventure. Marty and Doc—two unforgettable, always-watchable characters. Every sequence in the film is edge-of-your-seat fun.
*The Princess Bride* — So much fun and quotable lines from this fantasy adventure comedy. An all-time personal favorite.
*Cast Away* — Dramatic, compelling, heart-wrenching. Watching Chuck and his island adventure is truly an experience.
*Avatar* — Dear James Cameron, thank you for making me feel like a wide-eyed kid again.
*The Matrix* — Love it on so many levels. I can always re-watch this one. The perfect sci-fi/action/superhero mashup.
*The Terminator* — One of the greatest cinema villains of all time is born, and the chase is on.
*Alien* — The iconic Xenomorph. Can a more frightening monster exist on a claustrophobic junkyard spaceship?
*House of Flying Daggers* — Outstanding Wuxia (_martial arts romance_) film. Beautiful, exciting, moving. Really knocks it out of the park.
*Jurassic Park* — As one of those boys who grew up loving all things dinosaur, when this movie came out my mind practically exploded.
*Hellboy* — Fun and awesome, with just the right balance of villianry and hero-brooding. Hellboy is here to save the day, grudgingly, but all he really wants is to be loved.
*Hook* — Panned by critics, this is feel-good fantasy in a family-friendly package, complete with a reminder that growing up doesn't have to mean losing one's sense of wonder.
*Army of Darkness* — Campy on purpose. Wild fun. It's horror comedy meets fantasy adventure. Pure awesomeness.
*Fight Club* — Palahniuk's seminal work brought so faithfully to life. It's grungy, it's gritty, it's compelling. Equal parts genius and crazy.

:encouragement:


----------



## curtis (Aug 24, 2015)

Just about any Clint Eastwood western is great. I like his movies where he plays the Man With No Name:  High Plains Drifter, Pale Rider, and The Good, The Bad and the Ugly.


----------



## AaronR316 (Aug 25, 2015)

curtis said:


> Just about any Clint Eastwood western is great. I like his movies where he plays the Man With No Name:  High Plains Drifter, Pale Rider, and The Good, The Bad and the Ugly.



I never did finish watching Escape From Alcatraz(even though its not a western.) Maybe I will do that on Netflix tonight if it's still there..


----------



## Ariel (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm pretty diverse in tastes.

My favorite movie ever is "The Fifth Element."  I'm no longer allowed to watch it with other people because I'll whisper every line the whole movie through.  Apparently that distracts other viewers.


----------



## curtis (Aug 25, 2015)

Have you ever seen The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly? Eastwood does a great job in the role of The Man With No Name. He is a bad ass m*****f*****. The last scene in the movie is excellent. A three way duel!


----------



## Bishop (Aug 25, 2015)

amsawtell said:


> I'm pretty diverse in tastes.
> 
> My favorite movie ever is "The Fifth Element."  I'm no longer allowed to watch it with other people because I'll whisper every line the whole movie through.  Apparently that distracts other viewers.



That's how my wife is with Jurassic Park movies. All of them. She watches them at least once a week, while doing laundry or writing or some other hobby of hers... and at this point, it's second nature for her to speak in JP dialogue in natural conversation.


----------



## AaronR316 (Aug 25, 2015)

My favorite movie happens to be from a book. The Outsiders. There's just something I like about the whole 'greaser' thing. Going up against the rich Soc's and how they looked out for each other.

#2 Edward Scissorhands - Okay so I'm kinda emo but I could definitely relate to Edward in many ways. He had the best intentions but he just didn't belong.

3. Fight Club - I saw the movie before reading the book but this movie has chaos, insanity, philosophy, violence, it also briefly has romance. I just love the feeling I get when I watch this.

4. The Crow - A poetic movie about a guy who dies that comes back to get vengeance! Brandon Lee also died during the filming. So many good quotes "Victims, aren't we all?" "Little things used to mean so much to Shelly- I used to think they were kind of trivial. Believe me, nothing is trivial." "Can't rain all the time."

5. Pump Up the Volume - now a lot of you would call this a cheesy teen movie from the 80s(Even though it was 1990) about the way we listen to our children. But the way he steals the airwaves, expresses himself. The rebellious nature of it just always seemed cool to me.


----------



## escorial (Dec 5, 2015)

recently posted in last movie watched thread shine...a true story about or close.. you never quite know about a pianist...had a low budget feel but used to great affect..defo now one of my top ten movies


----------



## Bloggsworth (Dec 6, 2015)

The Forbidden Planet
Hobson's Choice
Notting Hill
The Third Man
Tunes of Glory
Klute
Vanishing Point
The Holiday (Just to watch Kate Winslet act)
Love Actually
Destry Rides Again
Son of Paleface
Magnificent Seven
Bringing Up Baby
The Philidelphia Story

I could go on - I'm old...


----------



## RhythmOvPain (Dec 7, 2015)

Ash vs Evil Dead = OMFGWTFLOLLERSAUCE.


----------



## Minu (Dec 7, 2015)

I could list all my favorite flicks but then a number of them are not in English. 

Dracula - the older ones. The newer ones, such as the one just recently, are horrible remakes of the Dracula concept. 
Poltergeist [82 version] - pretty sure I'd throw something at the TV screen if I watched the pathetic remake. 
Aliens - the older ones. 
The Thing [82 version] - I've watched the remake. Between rolling my eyes at the clichéd setups, I may have yawned my way through the rest. 
Original Evil Dead - sorry but yeah, the remake was stupid in comparison. 

I'm not too, too old and yet I find compared to the old ones most new movies are the pits. Particularly recent ones. Really good movies, the sort you'd want to go back and watch again, ceased to exist somewhere in the early to mid 2000s for myself.


----------

